

The Dumbest Idea In The World: Maximizing Shareholder Value (2011) - mkr-hn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2011/11/28/maximizing-shareholder-value-the-dumbest-idea-in-the-world/

======
celias
Here is a similar article in the Washington Post
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/maximizing-
sh...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/maximizing-shareholder-
value-the-goal-that-changed-corporate-
america/2013/08/26/26e9ca8e-ed74-11e2-9008-61e94a7ea20d_story.html)

